# استفسار حول مشروع التخرج



## HaMooooDi (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع منتدى المهندسين العرب 
اعضاء ومشرفين وادارين 

زملائي المهندسين:-
انا طالب في قسم الهندسة الصناعية السنة الرابعة واريد الاستفسار عن كيفية عمل مشروع التخرج واقتراحات لمشروع تخرج 

في جامعتي يوجد 
مشروع تخرج 1 و مشروع تخرج 2 
وانا قمت بتسجيل مشروع تخرج 1 

واريد ان اعرف ماذا افعل في مشروع التخرج واقتراحاتكم بالنسبة للمشروع 

انا قد انهيت المساقات التالية :-









وهذه المساقات التي ادرسها بها في هذا الكورس 






ارجوو مساعدتي وسأكون شاكرا لكم 

الله يعطيكم العافية 

وتحياااتي لكم


----------



## HaMooooDi (23 أغسطس 2008)

ارجوو المساعدة اخواني المهندسين ,,,,


----------



## HaMooooDi (23 أغسطس 2008)

معقول لا يوجد ردوووووووود ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صناعي1 (24 أغسطس 2008)

اليك هذا الرابط عن مشاريع التخرج للأعضاء، عسى ان تجد فيه افكار مفيدة


----------



## ahmadd (26 أغسطس 2008)

Hi 
Suggestions for project:
* supply chain management 
* inventory management 
* CRM (customer relation ship management
this software can be done by visual basic
* safety and human factor (shift nursing)


There many fileds , where you are intersted?

Projects outline(simply):
1. introduction
2. litreature review
3.methodolgy
4. presentation of results
5. discussion
6. conclusion and recommendation 

I hope this meet with your requiremnts, i will be glad to answer any question form your side


----------



## HaMooooDi (28 أغسطس 2008)

اخي صناعي 1 شكرا على الرد ولكن اين الرابط ؟؟؟

اخ احمد شكراا على ردك الرائع 

تحياااتي ليك


----------



## سلطان الجبيري (29 أغسطس 2008)

لكل جامعه نظام يختلف عن باقي الجامعات 
اما بالنسبه لمشاريع التخرج لاتقيد من قبل القسم بمواضيع معينه او الاختيار مفتوح للطالب لاختيار الموضوع
وكذلك يكون للدكتور المشرف على المشروع اليد العظمى في نجاج المشروع 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## HaMooooDi (29 أغسطس 2008)

سلطان الجبيري قال:


> لكل جامعه نظام يختلف عن باقي الجامعات
> اما بالنسبه لمشاريع التخرج لاتقيد من قبل القسم بمواضيع معينه او الاختيار مفتوح للطالب لاختيار الموضوع
> وكذلك يكون للدكتور المشرف على المشروع اليد العظمى في نجاج المشروع
> اتمنى لك التوفيق




شكراا اخي على متابعتك


----------



## صناعي1 (30 أغسطس 2008)

عذرا، هذا هو الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t9450.html


----------



## HaMooooDi (30 أغسطس 2008)

صناعي1 قال:


> عذرا، هذا هو الرابط
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t9450.html




شكرااا اخي صناعي 1 على الرابط الله يعطيك العافية اخي 

ولكن هل من الممكن احد يعطيني مشروع تخرج كامل لكي اطلع على كيفية كتابتة بالتفصيل 

وشكرااااا


----------

